# Oaks Penn show 11/01/14



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending at the show this weekend. We will have a good selection of dart frogs for sale at great prices. All dart frogs at our table are captive bred in our home so you are buying direct from the breeder. We will also have available fruit fly media, brewers yeast, tadpole food and maybe a few other items at our table. We look forward to seeing you there. Below is a list of what you may expect to see, some frogs may be in limited numbers feel free to reserve yours prior to the show. Some frogs may be offered as possible pairs or even newly proven pairs or sexed singles

Brazilian Yellow Head
Azureus
Patricia
Citronella
Oyapok
Matecho
Leucomela
Bakhuis

Green "Lamasi" Sirensis
Chazuta
Arena Blanca
Benedicta
Vanzolini
Tarapto
Southern Variabilis


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

For those of you who have never been there:
East Coast Reptile Super Expos


----------



## hornman (Oct 29, 2014)

Never been to a show. Do most venders accept credit cards or do you need to bring cash?


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I would think at this point most accept both. At least we do.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually I think a lot of the vendors still require cash.. The smaller ones at least. I think I'm going to stop in so I'll come check out your booth if I do.


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

I will be there also!!


----------

